# Remember this lawn mower?



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)

Back in the late 40s, I mowed four lawns, with one of these lawn mowers, for 50 cents each. Can you imagine a 13 year old with $2.00 a week in the 40s. I was a very happy, but tired, 13 year old.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2017)

We had one that was in perfect condition, no danger of me wearing it out!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2017)

They still make 'em.  I have one someone gave me when they moved out of town.  I remember my mom using it and was thrilled to get it---until I tried it.  Yikes!!!


----------



## jujube (Aug 24, 2017)

We still used one in the early 1970's at our first house.  The previous owner left it behind and we were too broke to get a power mower for about a year, so it was push and push and push.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember those  If you knew how to sharpen the blades it would cut your work in half.  Using oil on  the wheels also helped.  That thing used to spin so nicely.  The first cordless lawn mower.  L.O.L.

It wasn't so good on tall grass.  You had to keep it trimmed if you wanted it to work well.


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2017)

Pappy we had a pretty good sized yard when I was a pup and I remember my step dad making me mow with one of those till he bought a gas mower then he took over the weekly mowing duties......that broke my heart. 

Here's how to mow and fertilize at the same time.....


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, and walked many miles behind one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep. We called it the "Armstrong" mower.....


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember using them very well. We still have one out in our garage that's followed us around all these years. I just couldn't seem to get rid if it..


----------



## Chucktin (Aug 24, 2017)

There was an episode of "The Good Neighbors" (Britcom) where one of these was being used backward. I never did figure out if that was supposed to be a visual pun or was just British.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember my dad using one of those to mow our yard when I was little, and we did have a large yard. He was probably happy when I begged him to let me help mow; but of course it did not take me long to be tired and give the mower back to him. 
I think that he was probably happy when he got a gas-powered mower to take care of the lawn with. Of course, I got to help out with that one, too. 
We actually have one of those old-fashioned push mowers. I got it on craigslist because it had the grass catcher on the back and I wanted to be able to use the grass for mulch and in the compost pile. We do have a grass catcher for Bobby's gas mower, too; but usually he just mows and lets it mulch into the yard. We need it there, too; because the ground here is all that hard clay.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes, we had one when I was little, then we got the power mower which my mother loved and she took over the mowing.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 24, 2017)

When we moved into this place, I found one stored under the house after the previous owner moved. It was uniquely British so I looked it up on-line to see if it was a valuable antique. To my chagrin, I found out it was as common as dirt in the British Commonwealth countries, the company made millions of them. So I printed out a sheet of facts about them, cleaned up the mower and oiled it, then put it in my yard sale for $39. It was the first thing that sold, no quibbling on the price either.


----------



## Trade (Aug 24, 2017)

I actually bought one like that in the 1970's when I was on a "back to nature simplify your life kick". This was in Florida and I had a Bahia lawn. If you are familiar with Bahia you know it sends up these 2 foot high seed stalks. I found out the hard way that that type of mower won't cut those stalks. It just bends them over and they pop right back up.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2017)

I remember my dad using that type old mower at grandma's yard.  I also messed around with it, but didn't really mow much.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Yes we had one when I was growing up in the 60's...


----------



## oldmontana (Sep 7, 2017)

The good old days?

We had one and I mowed our big laws and our Church lawn ...Northern Minnesota..1940's.  The good thing we did not have sprinkler systems back then.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 7, 2017)

Yup, I remember these quite well.  Back in the mid 50's, my Dad told me I could get whatever car I wanted....and had the money to buy it. So, starting about age 12, I mowed yards and shoveled snow for elderly neighbors, etc., for about $2 a yard....and by the time I turned 16, I had the money to buy a nice '56 Ford.  None of the neighbors had a power mower back then, so between riding my bicycle all over the area, and pushing lawnmowers, I was in pretty good shape.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2017)

I remember those mowers well, and so does my aching back.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2017)




----------

